
Scriggle-it: the ultimate fan management solution for any musician - joe
http://www.scriggleit.com/
======
Nick_Smith
Nothing with such a dumb name will ever catch on but it might be good buyout-
bait.

------
thinman
Holy smokes! I've been looking for something like this for ages! rawk

------
Zak
Ruby on Rails? Check. Rounded corners? Check. prototype.js? Check. Buzzwords?
Check. Home page includes a blog? Check. Yep, it's Web 2.0.

------
tanacea
The scriggler application is awesome. I have wanted someone to make something
like that for years. Good-bye paper mailing lists at my shows.

------
p9
They haven't updated this site in a while!

------
mridlen
I really like they way this website is set up.

------
whatsreal
web 2.0 and web s.3xy ...well sort of ;)

